# Phoenix area GTG for a great cause



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

GTG Date: Saturday 6/4/11 6 pm or so.

As some of you know, my daughter required some extra attention after she was born and we ended up staying in the hospital for 3 weeks with her. While we were there, we were treated so well and regularly given little gifts to make the circumstances a little brighter. I have wanted to do something to give back in some way for all that was done for my little girl ever since, so here is what I came up with.

I want to use my business to try to help raise awareness and collect items to help support child safety around water. Although it is not directly related to what my daughter went through, it is most certainly needed and it may help keep some other guys baby out of a hospital bed. I have spoken with the Drowning Coalition, AZ Fish & Game and Mesa FD and I have a few ideas on how to execute this. The main drive will be through my shop where I will offer a discount on services/products for anybody who brings in a lifejacket. I would also like to do an event at a lake where I could bring a boat with a nice audio system to help promote marine audio and offer to take other boaters extra jackets (cuz I know they have em) off their hands in exchange for some kind of discount. The last part is where you guys come in. 

Some of you may recall that we had a little GTG at my shop in January to talk SQ and basically hang out. We talked about doing it more often, but Jan, Feb and March were ridiculously busy for my business and I simply did not have the time. Well, I have been talking to Don Gibson about it for the past few weeks and we would like to do another get together, ideally on 6/4 AFTER SUNDOWN, or atleast close to it. This will be a place where you guys can come hang out, talk gear, sound, setups and all that. Plus, we will be raffling off a set of Phass tweeters, donated by Don and a compete sound system donated by Handcrafted Car Audio and Arc Audio. The proceeds would go to support the safety around water campaign. We are talking about having a tuning seminar, where myself and maybe a guest would go over tuning techniques, gain structure and all that. There would be food, maybe drinks, and manufacturer demos. The best part, is that you can attend and have your fill of all of this for the cost of a life jacket!

Going forward, I plan to do more of these shows as the summer months stretch on. Once swimming season is over, I plan to do a big show/gtg to promote the Eller Congenital Heart Defect center as that would allow me to give back directly to those that helped my family. So, what do you guys think? Will you all rally up and support me on this?


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

As you know from Jon's post, I am all in. So, let's make this an example for others on this forum to follow and get a great turnout. What could be better than getting together to share our passion for music and audio, making new friends, having a lot of fun, and supporting a great cause at the same time. I always dread the discussion I have with my wife when I tell her I plan to attend a car audio event. Well, last night I told her about this plan and she was so stoked because of the link to a children's cause she said she didn't care how many hours I spent there that day and that she would even support the effort by donating life jackets and buying raffle tickets. So, come on guys, LET'S DO IT!


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Count me in. I might even have something to donate for the raffle -if people don't mind lightly used gear.

Just a thought... there is a MECA event in Mesa on 5/21. Moving the GTG to later that day may generate more attendance. I know it's only 2 weeks away, so maybe not possible at this point in time.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Todd, 5/21 doesn't work as well for me. Also, it's a tight time frame, and wouldn't it be more difficult to get people to commit what would amount to an entire day between attending the MECA event and this get together?


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm down... i should be free on that day.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

We are off to a good start. I have PMed all the Phx area folks I could find on this forum and directed them to this thread, so hopefully the list will continue to grow. Spread the word please. Once we get a few more responses we will start compiling an attendee list. I will also talk to Jon about fleshing out more of the details so they can be added to the thread.


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

Cool, lets get some turn out for this one! Godsmack from SSA responded to my thread over there saying that he will be out of town that day, but wants my Paypal address so he can make a donation anyway! How cool is that?


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

handcrafted said:


> Cool, lets get some turn out for this one! Godsmack from SSA responded to my thread over there saying that he will be out of town that day, but wants my Paypal address so he can make a donation anyway! How cool is that?


Godsmack, thanks bro! I have a great feeling about this one Jon.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

I should be able to make it as well. Thanks for the invite, Don.  You guys can hear my covert concert on wheels.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Mikey, I am happy you will be able to make it, and am looking forward to hearing your ride.


----------



## Bndrulez (Feb 3, 2008)

Where is your shop located?


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

mikey7182 said:


> I should be able to make it as well. Thanks for the invite, Don.  You guys can hear my covert concert on wheels.


Looking forward to hearing this



Bndrulez said:


> Where is your shop located?


Just off US60 & Mesa Drive in Mesa.


----------



## Bndrulez (Feb 3, 2008)

That is one heck of a long drive.


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

Come on, it'll be worth it!


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Bndrulez said:


> That is one heck of a long drive.


From Surprise? Man, in LA you would spend more time in your car just trying to get to your nearest Starbucks. :laugh: This will be more than worth it.


----------



## Bndrulez (Feb 3, 2008)

I'd like to just so I can hear what some real stereo's sound like.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Bndrulez said:


> I'd like to just so I can hear what some real stereo's sound like.


I am sure you will be impressed with what you hear, and as a result inspired to work on your ride. So, come on down! Plus, you will be supporting a great cause.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Bndrulez said:


> I'd like to just so I can hear what some real stereo's sound like.


You'll be impressed with the Buzzman's system, trust me.

Jon, maybe a link to the lifejacket needed, or list a couple of places to pick them up locally?


----------



## Bndrulez (Feb 3, 2008)

I figured Walmart would have them?


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

i Could probably make the trip to pheonix for this one


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

Bndrulez said:


> I'd like to just so I can hear what some real stereo's sound like.


That's what it's all about man.

Any lifejacket will work, but it must be Coast Guard approved. I'll get some links up later.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Eastman474 said:


> i Could probably make the trip to pheonix for this one


Really? All the way from Cali? Awesome, man. We will look forward to seeing you.


----------



## illcrx (Nov 11, 2010)

I would like to attend if Im in town, keep me updated!


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

illcrx said:


> I would like to attend if Im in town, keep me updated!



Great. If you just subscribe to the thread you will be able to get updates. And, if you know of any other Phx area DIYMA members, please let them know. We want a really big turnout for this.


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

Don and I will most likely lock in a date and the gameplan when I see him in the next few days to begin work on his new tweeter pods. Got some really good ideas for em, lets see if we can make it happen!


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey guys, can we get an idea of who is going to be able to make it to this thing? We need to figure out food and all that.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

I will be there.


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow thats down the street from where my office is, ill have to see if the wifey has us any other plans that night sounds like it will be a great time and perfect cause.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Tnutt19 said:


> Wow thats down the street from where my office is, ill have to see if the wifey has us any other plans that night sounds like it will be a great time and perfect cause.


Wifeys are welcome too.  Hope you can make it.


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

Okay, here's the gameplan...well, most of it anyway.

Where: Handcrafted Car Audio
When: June 4th, 6:00 pm
Who: Anybody who is into cars, good sound or helping out a good cause.
What: SQ get together/car show/fund raiser

All proceeds of the get together will go to support our Safe N' Sound campaign which is designed to promote child safety around water by collecting life jackets to be distributed to those who need them.

Some of the highlights of this get together are as follows:

*A silent auction for a set of Phass tweeters and a complete Arc Audio system and possibly more!
A short tuning seminar will be held to show the benefit of proper tuning technique using the right tools.
A chance to hear some great sound systems and get recommendations for how to improve yours.
Enjoy some good food and meet some new people or hang out with friends.
Support a good cause!*

The cost of admission will be simple. Either bring a new or lightly used lifejacket, or $10.

Thank you all for your participation.


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=156776131056821&pending#!/event.php?eid=156776131056821


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey guys, just got word of some more goodies! 

We will also have, up for auction, a set of Hybrid Audio Imagine 5 1/4" component speakers. We also will now have some giveaways too. When you come, you will put your name into a hat and throughout the night, we will pull names to win one of the giveaway products. So far we have two Compustar alarm systems and an amplifier install kit available and I'm thinking there's gonna be a few more things. So, you could walk away with something just by showing up and donating a little money to charity!

Given the addition of the giveaways and the cost of food, I am now asking all attendees to either bring a life jacket or $20 for admission. 

Please tell your friends, I would really like to have a good turnout for this and there is alot that you guys are going to be walking away with.


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

One last addition before the GTG this Saturday. We will have Mobile Solutions on hand with their demo booth set up so you guys can check out all the cool tools that make what we do so much easier. Bryan Schmitt has also told me that is going to be providing something for the giveaway as well.

So, we have a full Arc Audio sound system, a set of Hybrid Audio speakers and a set of Phass tweeters to be auctioned off via a silent auction. And we have Compustar alarms, Mobile Solutions gear and a Pioneer deck to giveaway just for coming and donating!

It's gonna be fun, see you guys there.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Awesome Jon! Looking forward to it. I will send you some info on the Phass tweeters so you will have something to put besides them.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

Reminder to anyone in Phoenix... I'll be going and hope to see you there

bump!


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

I'll be there.

FYI for anyone coming, Sprawlmart has children's life jackets for ~$15


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

well, that was really cool! nice to meet everybody, i had a good time. and, for a great cause. i will definately attend the next GTG!


----------



## Riveted1 (Oct 23, 2008)

That was a great GTG! Was nice to meet everyone and hear everything from a rolling concert on wheels, to a nice jazz club, to an all out SPL machine. Was also great to get a tutorial on setting amplifier gains.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

There was a good turnout for this. (Wheelieking, not sure who you were?) Here are some pics of the event, although the camera wasn’t on the right mode and some of these didn’t turn out very well.

Some of the rides present…

(F-R) Bob Morrow, Mikey7182, MattyJman, not sure about the one on the end









(F-R)Buzzman, Doug’s? Mustang, ISTundra









I didn’t even make it down to this end, so sorry can’t say who’s vehicles these are past the Tundra. There were a few more rides out back.









Some of the giveaway items









Raffle items… a full Arc Audio system, won by Mattyjman









Phass tweeters, won by me









Had a good time, I think a decent amount of money was raised for the cause. Let's aim for a bigger turnout next time.


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

i was the old, fat cripple, in the dayglo T-shirt Tundra, LOL. we didnt really introduce ourselves, but i figured out who you were. cant wait till next time! ohh, and Mikey, my ears are still ringing! dang man!


----------



## dodgerblue (Jul 14, 2005)

Was a pleasure meeting some cool new peeps ,putting faces on some local Diyma members tonight , listening to a wide range of great systems and eating some great burgers Jons bro cooked up. Like Austin mentioned the time Jon spent on showing how to tune gain structure on a scope and some of the variables involved was fun and informative .This was a great start and look forward to the next Handcrafted event !


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

I agree! What a really nice gathering. The cool thing was the mix of "industry" peeps and non-industry peeps. It was great seeing some old faces and so many new ones. It was a really nice group. I didn't get to hear many cars, but my back and chest are still vibrating from listening in Mikey's truck. What a fun ride. Bob Morrow's truck never ceases to amaze me with the dynamics he achieves with such a small speaker arrangement. Todd, I hope you were happier with the sound in your Tundra when you left than when you arrived. 

The most important thing to me was that we came together to share our passion for audio and music, and at the same time generated some money for a great cause. Some peeps walked off with nice equipment for their support. This effort was greatly appreciated. Jon and I have already talked about a follow-up, and hopefully the attendance will continue to grow. By the way, I will let you guys know when Da Benz is ready for an audition. It should be wrapped up before the end of this coming week.


----------



## Riveted1 (Oct 23, 2008)

Buzzman said:


> By the way, I will let you guys know when Da Benz is ready for an audition. It should be wrapped up before the end of this coming week.


I really want to see those tweeter pods when they're done. I still need to look up the build on your car so I can get an idea of what it looked like before Jon started working his magic on it. 

-Austin


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

It was a great get together! Thanks to Jon for hosting and all the other contributors. It was nice to see some familiar faces and also meet some new people. I apologize for any permanent hearing loss I may have caused.  Buzz, let us know when your car is up and running. I'd love to hear it. And Austin- let's get working on a horn install in that old 'Burb!


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Riveted1 said:


> I really want to see those tweeter pods when they're done. I still need to look up the build on your car so I can get an idea of what it looked like before Jon started working his magic on it.
> 
> -Austin


Austin, click on the link in my signature and in that article you will see the before Jon version. Jon should be posting more pics of what he is working on so you will be able to see how the pods are being executed.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

mikey7182 said:


> It was a great get together! Thanks to Jon for hosting and all the other contributors. It was nice to see some familiar faces and also meet some new people. I apologize for any permanent hearing loss I may have caused.  Buzz, let us know when your car is up and running. I'd love to hear it. And Austin- let's get working on a horn install in that old 'Burb!


Mike, I was able to escape without hearing loss only because I tied your hands down when you tried to turn up the volume even higher. :laugh: But, the back massage I got from the woofers was really nice.  I will let you know when Da Benz is ready for a listen.


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

mikey, you have the sickest mid-bass i have ever heard in a vehicle! you were right, that snare drum blew me away.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

great show guys... I'll try to have something completed next time we meet up. Thanks for getting this all started Jon, and I look forward to the next one. The tutorial was great too!


----------



## Riveted1 (Oct 23, 2008)

mikey7182 said:


> And Austin- let's get working on a horn install in that old 'Burb!


I'm trying to figure out what I would do for midbass. I think that's going to be the tough part. I don't want to do too much surgery to the old girl. I've been kicking the idea around of either doing the horn setup in my Silverado or wait and do a blow-through like Mikey's in another Chevy I'm working on. (I just realized I officially have too many projects.)



Buzzman said:


> Austin, click on the link in my signature and in that article you will see the before Jon version. Jon should be posting more pics of what he is working on so you will be able to see how the pods are being executed.


Don't know how I missed that link! It's rather obvious! :surprised: And I must say I do like the way you are going with the trunk area. It looked nice before, but I think you're achieving a whole 'nother level with the new look.


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the positive feedback guys, sure makes it easier to put the work into planning the next one. It was awesome to meet some new people and also see some familiar faces. Out of curiosity, what do you guys think I couldve done better about the whole thing? I am trying to think of how the next one should be set up and I would like your opinions.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

the only thing i would have liked was more auditioning of systems, as most were under construction. i have a new deadline for sure though, by the next meet!


----------



## Riveted1 (Oct 23, 2008)

I think it was handled pretty well for the first GTG. Maybe more chairs for the lazy people? Haha The people who made it last time just need to help get the word out before the next one.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Overall, it went pretty well. Maybe a visit by the Handcrafted Bikini team. Or free blow.

Seriously, for next time...


No nametags, but maybe have everyone give a very brief introduction (name/username/vehicle). There were several people I had no idea who they were. I'd gone up and introduced myself to the Wheelieking if I'd known he was there.


As already mentioned, more auditions, and maybe more audition organization. I gave several auditions and only got to briefly hear a few others. Hell, after Mikey's S-10, I couldn't hear much else period.


Maybe have a featured vehicle in the bay, and give an overview of the system, custom fab, etc.


More tutorials. One I really like is how on your sound board you can easily demo the differences between # of subs, sizes, power, and ported/sealed enclosures. It sure gives someone more to consider than thinking it's necessary to throw a couple of humongous asspounders in the trunk.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

ISTundra said:


> . . .
> No nametags, but maybe have everyone give a very brief introduction (name/username/vehicle). There were several people I had no idea who they were. I'd gone up and introduced myself to the Wheelieking if I'd known he was there.
> 
> 
> ...


Todd, all excellent suggestions. I don't have a problem with name tags. As the attendance grows, they will be a lot easier to pass out and wear than having individual verbal intros, especially since a lot of people will be inside, outside, listening to cars, etc. We used them at Mr. Marv's BBQ each year I attended and they worked really well. 

Jon and I have talked about having tutorials at each event, and the positive response and interest is reassuring. There definitely will be more. The idea of a "featured" car is cool, especially if we can get cars from other cities/states to attend. Also, given the number of "industry" people who attend, perhaps we could have a featured new product on display and a discussion about its design, features, etc. For example, Larry Frederick had the Bit 10 in the Mustang. I would bet that a lot of people didn't even know that, and those who did we were probably the first people outside of Audison to actually see a production model.


----------

